# Bold Predictions (2005 NBA Draft)



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Three events I'm so sure will come true, that I am willing to put my E-Ego on the line in a prediction thread!

1) Hakim Warrick will go in the lottery.

2) Marvin Williams will go #1

3) Martynas Andriuskevicius will either pull out of the draft or fall out of the lottery.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Amplifier said:


> 3) Martynas Andriuskevicius will either pull out of the draft or fall out of the lottery.


This isn't really a bold prediction, it has been almost certain that Marty would pull out for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1. Channing Frye will be a 2nd rounder

2. John Gilchrist will be a 1st rounder

3. Hakim Warrick will not be drafted by the Pacers (not really bold, but I'm sick of everyone saying Warrick will go to the Pacers)


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

1. Portland to trade pick 3, or the rights of the player they draft.

2. Andriuskevicius will go in the lottery.

3. Toronto will reach with pick 16.

(Hey, i'm not even American, so cut me some slack)


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

1.Nate Robinson will be drafted in the first round (Seattle probably). If not, Toronto will grab him in the second


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

1. Italian PF Angelo Gigli a 25 to the Sonics
2. Hakim Warrik in the lottery
3. Julius Hodge in the first round.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

1) Hakim will go to the Warriors @ 9
2) Felton will slip out of the top 6 possibly to the bottom of the lotto.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

1. Monta Eliis will NOT get drafted
2. San Antonio takes Alan Anderson in the first round
3. Denver take Julius Hodge with the 22nd pick


----------



## RunningWings (Jun 9, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> 1. Monta Eliis will NOT get drafted
> 2. San Antonio takes Alan Anderson in the first round
> 3. Denver take Julius Hodge with the 22nd pick


Anyone who drafts Monta Ellis is an idiot.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> 1. Monta Eliis will NOT get drafted
> 2. San Antonio takes Alan Anderson in the first round
> 3. Denver take Julius Hodge with the 22nd pick


Anderson seems like the exact type of player that would thrive in San Antonio. They could even try to deal Bowen if Anderson ends up being good enough.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I'll make one, Julius Hodge will be drafted before Hakim Warrick.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

- Andriuskevicius goes late 1st.
- Ukic goes later stages of the lotto
- Blatche falls to round 2
- Nate Robinson goes in the 1st


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

1. Hakim Warrick will be a T-Wolve
2. The wolves will select an european player with their 2nd round pick
2. Tiago Splittler will stay in the draft and not pull out and become an top 7 pick.


----------



## king a (Jun 16, 2005)

Celtics draft chris paul
Hornets draft Gereld Green
Montell Webster will not be in the top 20 
Julius Hodge will be a late lottery selection


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

king a said:


> Julius Hodge will be a late lottery selection


considering hes predicted to go early 2nd round that is a very very bold prediction


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kmasonbx said:


> I'll make one, Julius Hodge will be drafted before Hakim Warrick.


ok thats BOLD


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

- andrew bynum is a lottery pick ( by the wolves)
- Knicks draft ronny turiaf with the last pick of the first round ( another undersized big man)
- Travis diener is taken before robinson, gilchrist, ellis, and louis williams.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

The first pick will be M.Williams.
Portland will pick Paul and trade him to New Orleans for Green and a pick.
H.Warrick will go top ten.
R.Felton will not drop below 6.
Toronto will trade Eric Williams the 16th pick and a 2nd inorder to move up from the 16th pick.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> 1. Channing Frye will be a 2nd rounder



Frye will be picked in the first round.


----------



## NBA Scout (Jun 6, 2005)

1. HAKIM WARRICK will be an NBA bust.

2. CHRIS TAFT will be better than everyone is predicting.

3. ISIAH THOMAS will reach at #8.

4. ANGELO GIGLI will be selected #21 by the PHOENIX SUNS.

5. NATE ROBINSON is destined for the NBDL.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

This thread is hilarious. If you seriously think Channing Frye is a second round pick, you must know the square root of zero about NBA basketball.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

NBA Scout said:


> 2. CHRIS TAFT will be better than everyone is predicting.
> 
> 5. NATE ROBINSON is destined for the NBDL.



It would be hard for taft to get any lower in expectations...Robinson will be a solid bench player and will be taken in the first round and Will Bynum will be an early 2nd rounder


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

YOU WANT BOLD I GOT BOLD FOR YOU 


Andray Blatche OR Julius Hodge will be selected by the knicks with the last pick of the first round


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> YOU WANT BOLD I GOT BOLD FOR YOU
> 
> 
> Andray Blatche OR Julius Hodge will be selected by the knicks with the last pick of the first round



Thats not too bold.. Blatche could be gone earlier.. and Someone said Hodge would go ahead of Hakim Warrick and someone said he'd goto the Nuggets.. 

But i think you are correct nonetheless..


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

"And with the 8th pick in the 2005 NBA Draft, the New York Knicks select Curtis Heroman, from Louisiana State University."


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Bogut will fall to the 2nd round after his eyes fall out.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

OwnTheBlocks said:


> This thread is hilarious. If you seriously think Channing Frye is a second round pick, you must know the square root of zero about NBA basketball.


This is a bold prediction thread, not a criticize the bold predictions and not make your own thread.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Salim Stoudamire in 1st.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> This is a bold prediction thread, not a criticize the bold predictions and not make your own thread.



Ok fine I'll play along in the "lets be unrealistic" thread. 

Marvin Williams free-falls to number 60 aka Mr. Irrelevant after having his left hand cut off in a wood chipper while trying to chip wood for the foundation of the "Marvin Williams charity playground for children who can't play good with other children because they have too much sugar in their lunches and it makes them all crazy and stuff" in Bremerton, WA. Joe Dumars and Detroit decide to take a flier on him, instead of a proven college talent like Bracey Wright, because "Marvin is two years younger, and maybe it will grow back" He subsequently fails to make the team due to his ability to only drive in one direction, and inability to agree with Darko on what supporting "defense" chant to use during key moments in 4th quarter situations, and eventually embarks on a long career as only greeter under Sam Walton's jurisdiction to ever receive autograph requests or be able to jump 1.5" higher than the #1 overall NBA draft pick, qualifying him for an envied $6/hr salary instead of the usual $5.25. Marvin's noteriety as "that guy who won that big game on tv" among the other Wal-Mart employees allows him to start a union that eventually establishes nation-wide momentum and promenence and ultimately ends up globally crumbling Wal-Mart and their unfair practices and treatment of employees from the inside out. Marvin is seen on the cover of Time Magazine at the ripe age of 23, already named Times Man Of The Year, pumping his hook in the air in triumph, at a life he has already lived much richer than being the #2 overall NBA draft pick, and averaging 6 points and 3 rebounds, like originally projected. 


better?


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

1. Fran Vasquez will drop.

2. Splitter will stay in the draft and get taken in the middle of the first round by a team willing to wait for him.

3. David Lee will be the biggest surprise of the first round, going in the teens.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

My only bold prediction:

Isiah Thomas will not select a white guy with any of his picks. That may not be such a bold statement though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

OwnTheBlocks said:


> Ok fine I'll play along in the "lets be unrealistic" thread.


People slipping and falling happens every year in the draft. If you just go strictly with what everyone else says instead of making your own opinions, then you are not going to be right on many picks.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

tiago splitter will stay in the draft and be either a knick or a hawk .

someone takes matt walsh way before he deseves (mid to early 20s)

the rockets get a steal of a pick ...and that guy will start on opening day.

travis diener will not get picked.

johan petro will go the nuggets

jay bilas will insult yet another high schooler ...and look like a fool for it within 2 months after the start of the season.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> jay bilas will insult yet another high schooler ...and look like a fool for it within 2 months after the start of the season.


Yea Bilas is an idiot when it comes to the draft. I found it hilarious last year when he said Robert Swift was a good pick at #12 and Sebastian Telfair was a bad pick at #13. I'm pretty sure Sebastian averaged more minutes a game than Swift played for the entire season. 

I thought Swift at #12 was a horrible pick the kid just isn't that good and he never will be.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Not to mention the fact that he said that Josh Smith was likely to be the bust of the draft.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Kmasonbx said:


> Yea Bilas is an idiot when it comes to the draft. I found it hilarious last year when he said Robert Swift was a good pick at #12 and Sebastian Telfair was a bad pick at #13. I'm pretty sure Sebastian averaged more minutes a game than Swift played for the entire season.
> 
> I thought Swift at #12 was a horrible pick the kid just isn't that good and he never will be.


Your post is just full of irony :rofl:


----------



## RunningWings (Jun 9, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> "And with the 8th pick in the 2005 NBA Draft, the New York Knicks select Curtis Heroman, from Louisiana State University."


Oh wow! That is the funniest thing I have ever read on this board! Good show!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

RunningWings said:


> Oh wow! That is the funniest thing I have ever read on this board! Good show!


  Why do I think you're being sarcastic?*  

*That's a rhetorical question, BTW.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Nate Robinson late in the first round

Sean May drop in the lottery

Hakim Warrick will be in the late 20's

Kennedy Winston in the first round


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

David Stern wont have to look up when he shakes Nate Robinson's hand.


Warrick will join Melo in Denver.


Isiah will draft Lawrence Roberts with their first pick.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Hakim Warrick will got Top 17

David Lee will go in the 1st round

Granger will go 7th

McCants goes to Denver at 20th


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Let's see who's right


----------

